# Rockstar Games Social Club Konto Frage zur Produktaktivierung von GTA-V PC



## Prali_123 (8. April 2015)

Dieser Beitrag sollte gelöscht werden...


----------



## Bonkic (8. April 2015)

Prali_123 schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle machen?



noch 2 jahre warten, bis du volljährig bist!


----------



## Worrel (8. April 2015)

Prali_123 schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle machen?


Auf GTA 5 verzichten, weil ich keinen Bock auf noch einen Spiele Account habe.


----------

